# Favorite Vodka



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

My favorite:

http://titosvodka.com/ - this is a "Microbrew" corn vodka made in Austin Texas, definately the best vodka I have ever had. In fact, I sent a couple pints out to some Gorillas yesterday, and may start bombing folks with these anonymously(this will be my only hint)!

#2

http://belvederevodka.com/splash.php - a Polish rye vodka

#3

http://www.threeolives.com/ - my favorite mixed with Gatoraid. This one is from England and made with wheat


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

#1 Ciroc
#2 Hangar One
#3 Tito's


----------



## snrscnr2003 (Jun 24, 2005)

Well I use to be so drunk at the time that any would do for a red bull and vodka whew man those were rough days but I like grey goose it is a good vodka and some others also when I do have some


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Stoli was my brand when I was a vodka drinker. Now I drink scotch and cognac.

Vodka gives me a bad headache sometimes.

RPB


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=9144


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

my favorite - Ketel One

Although I do not touch the stuff straight - almost always with tonic.


----------



## CJupdike (Sep 7, 2005)

stolychniya
grey goose
absolut for the insane range of infused versions.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=9144


Previously unmentioned in this or the prior thread.









Youri Dolgoruki - a Russian vodka distilled from grain. Very smooth.
I donated a bottle of this fine vodka to the raffle at the SoCal 6 herf. 
Poker is still trying to pronounce it !! 

A buddy of mine and I discovered it at Red Square in Mandalay Bay in Las Vegas a couple of years ago. The bar at Red Square boasts 160 vodkas from around the world. Definitely worth a visit.

:2


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

The only decent vodka I have ever had was Grey Goose. In all honesty, I have never given vodka its proper chance. I typically buy scotch...


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

The conversation we had at the Gaylord herf really makes me want to try it sometime to a cheap bottle of vodka.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

DKim81 said:


> The conversation we had at the Gaylord herf really makes me want to try it sometime to a cheap bottle of vodka.


I'm curious to try that filtering method as well


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Went into liquor paradise thinking I wanted to try a Polish vodka, but I have this problem with the stimuli of too many choices causing a short-circuit I couldn't just grab a bottle and go. So looking around I noticed Rain and realized it was bottled by Buffalo Trace right here in Ky. Took a chance and glad I did.

On my 3rd glass of *Rain* vodka and I'm liking it. On the nose there's definitely some citrus with something a little more dense, maybe earthy, but not sure what it is. First drink a slight burn on the mouth, clean crisp taste, and fairly easy going down.

Really couldn't do any type of review as I need to delve into this quite a bit more. I would really like to do a blind test against some of the better known premium brands and see how this one stands up. Apparently it has won some awards and I can believe it after drinking some.

Give it a try, it's not expensive so if it does not match your taste you can use for a mix.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

you bumped the "inactive" (dud) vodka thread
:r

got a bottle of Rain recently - it's pretty good for the price but a little too sweet for my taste.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

mmblz said:


> you bumped the "inactive" (dud) vodka thread
> :r
> 
> got a bottle of Rain recently - it's pretty good for the price but a little too sweet for my taste.


I'm always screwing something up, I'll take my action over to the hog's thread.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

ky toker said:


> I'm always screwing something up, I'll take my action over to the hog's thread.


:r
no worries, the more vodka threads the merrier!

incidentally, i'm out of all my favorites, need to stock up!


----------



## Ace$nyper (Aug 15, 2007)

No one has brought up Belevdere yet?

I find with out going to super preims I like this the most.

I used to really like kettle one.


----------



## ML1980 (Mar 29, 2008)

Gey Goose for me, But not the Flavored ones, Just plain Grey Goose


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

A really good inexpensive vodka is Three Olives. Imported from England, reasonably priced, if you never have you should give it a try.


----------



## Blowin' Smoke (Mar 21, 2008)

Ketel One:tu


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Rain is pretty good. Divine out of a small wine brewery in MI is an exellent sipping vodka. Grey Goose is good as well. I used to be a big vodka guy, have since graduated to bourbon though.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

ELITE!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Youri Dolgoruki - a Russian vodka distilled from grain.


Still my fav. But Dustin (LasciviousXXX) turned me on to Ciroc and I like it almost as much.

Ask Dustin about the "smoking" vodka we had at SoCal 7.


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

I need to try to find the stuff Peter is showing. I usually drink either Belvedere or Ciroc.

This "smoking" vodka has me interested!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

pnoon said:


> Previously unmentioned in this or the prior thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:dr:dr sorrowing the web now...dam you :r

Made in: Russia
Distributed/Imported in the US by: Kristall (Sobieski)
Main raw material: Wheat
Expected retail price: $ 29.00
This top of the line vodka from Moscow's Kristall distillery is named for the founder of the Russian capital. Kristall is the oldest distillery in Moscow. The grain that is the basis for this classical vodka is harvested from the Ryazanska region southeast of Moscow. This region of wind-swept steppes boasts fertile black soil planted to oceans of wheat and barley. The climate is cold in the winter with moderate summers- excellent for growing grain. Ryazanska was originally settled by Finns, but beginning in the 10th century Slavic tribes moved in, including Russians led by Prince Youri Dolgoruki ("Long Arms") around 1100 A.D. Today Descendants of those tribes continue to farm the region. Kristall's master craftsmen follow a jealously guarded, inflexible recipe, and distill this vodka four times. Natural glacier water, treated by an exclusive process to assure purity, is blended with the robust new distillate to perfect drinking strength. After filtration through native Russian birch charcoal, Youri Dolgoruki Vodka is ready for your enjoyment.

http://www.russianlife.net/vodka/vodrev.cfm?Counter=14


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

I've tried quite a few vodkas. I think my favorites, and the ones I plan on keeping around, are:
Armadale
Belvedere
Ciroc
Xellent
Youri Dolgoruki


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

mmblz said:


> I've tried quite a few vodkas. I think my favorites, and the ones I plan on keeping around, are:
> Armadale
> Belvedere
> Ciroc
> ...


MoB herf at your place :r


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

BigVito said:


> MoB herf at your place :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

mmblz said:


>


:dr I'll be down there ASAP :r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

doctorcue said:


> I need to try to find the stuff Peter is showing. I usually drink either Belvedere or Ciroc.
> 
> This "smoking" vodka has me interested!


Dustin (XXX) can chime in, too. I brought a bottle of Reyka vodka (from Iceland) to SoCal 7 two years ago. That day it was 105 in the shade. I opened the bottle and wisps of "smoke" (condensation maybe?) floated from the bottle. One of the strangest things I've seen opening a bottle of booze.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

pnoon said:


> Dustin (XXX) can chime in, too. I brought a bottle of Reyka vodka (from Iceland) to SoCal 7 two years ago. That day it was 105 in the shade. I opened the bottle and wisps of "smoke" (condensation maybe?) floated from the bottle. One of the strangest things I've seen opening a bottle of booze.


what about beer?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

BigVito said:


> what about beer?


o.k. what about beer?
I like beer. MCS likes cake.


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

How come no one has mentioned the classic Monarch vodka yet


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

pnoon said:


> o.k. what about beer?
> I like beer. MCS likes cake.


:r I've had it happen with some beers (the smoke pouring out)


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

mmblz said:


> I've tried quite a few vodkas. I think my favorites, and the ones I plan on keeping around, are:
> Armadale
> Belvedere
> Ciroc
> ...


Guess I will bring my own Stoli. 

:r :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> Guess I will bring my own Stoli.
> 
> :r :r


:r that may be the only missing bottle.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

doctorcue said:


> I need to try to find the stuff Peter is showing. I usually drink either Belvedere or Ciroc.
> 
> This "smoking" vodka has me interested!


:r

The smoking Vodka freaked us right hell out LOL. It was crazy, I've never seen anything like that before. Peter pops open the bottle and this smoke just came wafting out of the top of the bottle like its soul was leaving the Vodka :r It was CRAZY! I swear to God the first thought that went through my mind was "man if we drink this shit we're going to die aren't we?" :r

Ok, all that aside I'm a huge fan of Pravda, Ciroc, Dolgoruki and my personal fave at the moment.... Armadale Vodka. Great stuff :tu

Oh and Tom, you can keep the Stoli *ALL* to yourself brother


----------



## japhi (Apr 2, 2008)

I love Vodka and like to drink it neat, on ice or with Soda. I have to say that the premiums like Greygoose and Belvadere are on par with good old Schmirnoff.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Guess I will bring my own Stoli.
> 
> :r :r


you know, i'm not sure if i've even tried stoli anytime the last 5 years.
i might like it!

oh yeah, one more that was quite good years ago, but I haven't had since, is Turi. At the time it was supposedly the only vodka from Estonia.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Oh and Tom, you can keep the Stoli *ALL* to yourself brother


Oh, I will, Dustin. Every bottle I can steal. :r



mmblz said:


> you know, i'm not sure if i've even tried stoli anytime the last 5 years.
> i might like it!


Next herf!


----------

